# Devils lake



## worktosurvive hunttolive (Dec 28, 2008)

anyone been fishing devils lake lots of snow on there or not. headed up there tomarrow night. i will post some of my chatches.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

still snow on the lake and still fish in the water. good luck!


----------



## worktosurvive hunttolive (Dec 28, 2008)

well the fishing up there is for sure slow. there is no proplem finding the fish its trying to get them to hit it. i used everything in my tackle box and only ened up with 2 walleyes. the snow is deep so if anyone goes up there i would tell you to bring a snowmoblie or a four wheeler if u wanted to get off of the main roads. but over all i would say it was another enjoyable weekend on the lake.


----------



## APatton (Feb 13, 2009)

hows the weather and the condition of the ice?


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

Very cold...lots of snow....no fish :fiddle: same old song and dance


----------



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Last week's warm weather blast brought some excellent fishing and really 
helped ice conditions. But as the weather cooled and snow moved in ice 
conditions deteriorated and fishing really slowed. At the present, moving 
around on the ice is again tough as there's a fair amount of water under the 
snow in places and a hard crust is forming on the snow. Until things freeze 
up a bit (or warm weather again appears), driving will remain difficult. As 
for fishing there has been some perch being caught in the Woods Rutten area, 
south end of Black Tiger, the 57 bridge area, and Military/Rocky Points. 
Hali's, small raps, buckshots, genz worms, and ratfinkies tipped with wax 
worms, spikes, or minnow heads have been working the best. Walleye fishing 
while a bit slower than last weekend continues to be quite good with a good 
morning and evening bite. Some of the better areas have been Doc Hagens 
(snowmobile access only), Bud Bay, Rocky/Military Points, the 57 bridge area, 
East Bay near the camp entrance, Foughty's Point, and the sunken Black Tiger 
road. Try working sonars or chubby darters, or raps, nils, kastmasters, 
buckshots, and other jigs tipped with minnows or minnow heads. The best 
success has been in the 10-20 foot range in trees or rocky points. Pike 
fishing remains steady with some good fishing in Walfords Bay and Jerusalem 
Bay. Lake Irvin continues to be good for walleyes, pike, and a few large 
perch. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------



## sdeutz31 (Sep 26, 2005)

As soon as the ice gets off and boats start setting sail, where is the best place and what are the best tactics to find those nice walleyes during those fridged weeks?


----------

